# SVGAlib and support more than 640x480?



## mbzadegan (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,
I used www/links with only graphic SVGA support but it doesn't support resolution more than 640x480 such as 800x600 or 1024x768!
Is there a solution to resolve it?


----------



## asteriskRoss (Mar 1, 2015)

Could you post the output of `links -g -mode help`?


----------



## mbzadegan (Mar 1, 2015)

```
root@:/usr/home/user # links -g -mode help
Could not initialize any graphics driver. Tried the following drivers:
x:
Can't open display ":0.0"
root@:/usr/home/user #
```


----------



## asteriskRoss (Mar 1, 2015)

There is no mention of it trying the SVGALib driver, which is disappointing. When you built the www/links port did you disable X support (X11 option) as well as enabling SVGALib (SVGALIB option) support? `( cd /usr/ports/www/links && make showconfig )` should show you.


----------



## mbzadegan (Mar 2, 2015)

```
root@:/usr/ports/www/links # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for links-2.8_1,1:
     CIPHERSTRING=off: Select the OpenSSL ciphers used via CIPHERSTRING
     DIRECTFB=off: DirectFB graphics support
     IPV6=off: IPv6 protocol support
     SVGALIB=on: SVGALib graphics support
     THREADS=off: Threading support
     TRANS=off: Hack for background transparency
     UTF8=on: UTF-8 support
     X11=off: X11 graphics support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
But still it support 640x480x16 resolution on maximum and do not support 800x600 or 1024x768!
How can support more than that resolution?


----------



## asteriskRoss (Mar 4, 2015)

It's odd that it's trying the X driver even though you disabled support in the port options. Have you tried contacting the port maintainer (bf@FreeBSD.org)? Or perhaps have a look at the port yourself to ensure it's working properly as SVGAlib support probably isn't a commonly used option?  Whilst the Links website does claim "high portability", the documentation does specifically talk about GNU/Linux quite a lot...


----------

